# Election outcome prediction



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

First, Kerry will win. We must be happy having him our next President. If Bush would stay, we would not need much our guns, because more lakes would become dead and hunting grounds polluted by industries or overgrazed by cattle. Kerry is a hunter and he is a reasonable responsible for the environment man.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I really don't know who I am going for. I really don't like either one of them. :eyeroll:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

mallardhunter said:


> I really don't know who I am going for. I really don't like either one of them. :eyeroll:


If you do not know, I will tell you. Kerry is better. Vote for Kerry and you will not be sorry later on that you did not vote for one of our greatest presidents in history. Look at all those blunders, which Bush had done already. Why do you want him to continue for next four years?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

My honest to goodness prediction (not stilted by my party affilitation) is that Kerry will win, but by a narrow margin (less than 5%).


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Unfortanately MT, so do I. :******: uke: :-?  Life goes on.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I Hope not. Go ahead, Elect Kerry EVEORYTHING WIL BE PEACHY-KEEN AND THERE WILL BE NO WAR, NO MURDER, NO THEFT, NO ONEWILL LIE, AND ALL THE COMPANIES WILL DO WHAT BEST FOR OTHERS AND NOT BE INTERESTED IN PROFFITS! LA LA LA LA LA!

Do any of you guys hunt with bolt actions? lever actions? Semi-autos? say goodbye.

*you dont need that lever action: its a rapid-fire rifle intended for killing large animals with a single shot! you dont need something like that!

*Semi-Auto! Those are all assault rifles! You dont need one of those for hunting!

* Bolt-Action! those are super-lethal Sniper Guns! why on earth would you need something so powerfull and accurate for hunting?

After this election, i wouldnt be supprised if Canadian hunters will have access to a greater varriety of hunting arms than we will.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You make a man's decision Gunner, I respect that.

As for you Mr trooper, you are an extremist. I do not expect everything to be great under Kerry's watch, but I do think that things will improve.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yup, I'm an Extremist! How Democrats love to throw that word around! Hey Guys! I'm an Extremist because i want things to stay the same, and resist someone who wants to make "sweeping changes"!

It's called Conservative MT:

(American Heritage Collegiate Dictionary)
C-O-N-S-E-R-V-A-T-I-V-E-: "Favoring Traditional Views and Values; tending to oppose change."

E-X-T-R-E-M-I-S-T-: "One Who advocates or resorts to measures beyond the norm: especially in politics."

Sounds like YOU are the Extremist to me.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Trooper no president can outlaw all of the guns which you (wrongly) suggest Kerry will. It could not pass. Even in the most extreme anti-gun countries such as Australia, the only thing outlawed was semi automatics. You Mr Trooper are willing to spout lies and slander as long as it benefits your candidate. For you, I have no respect.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Unfortunatly MT, he probably could through executive order, but good luck getting re-elected.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

You don't respect anyone who will not agree with you or believe all the false assumptions you make. You constantly attack Bush with the false news reports that you believe, and gloss over every dumb statement Kerry makes. You call people extremist and say you will not respect them. Mt, to be disrespected by you is like being handed a badge of honor. I on the other hand will respect you, but at the same time will not look at you as credible, ever again. Calling people extremist is a simple and old liberal tactic when illogical argument fails.

Did you see the latest threats by the terrorists. If we elect Bush more of the same and worse than 9/11 will happen. What does that tell you? It tells me they want Kerry. What is their hope? They hope America has enough panty waists like Spain to cave, and vote against the man they are afraid of.

I do have some bad news for you. Do you know that professional gamblers over the years have been better at predicting elections than any of the polls? In Europe right now they are giving odds of two to one in Bush's favor.

So MR what's wrong now, my spelling, maybe my punctuation, surely there is something that could change the subject for you, and sway the simple minded is there not? MT, it is hard for me to believe that everyone doesn't put some credibility in a mans past voting record, and who he is endorsed by ( PETA, and gun control organizations). I think you simply want us to drink the Cool Aid (vote for Kerry) at an cost.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i agree that both of them are idiots. but i have a feeling that kerry will win.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am cautiously optimistic that Bush will take it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Plainsman wrote:



> Did you see the latest threats by the terrorists. If we elect Bush more of the same and worse than 9/11 will happen. What does that tell you? It tells me they want Kerry.


Where did you get this information?

According to the latest tape from Osama bin Laden, the security of the US has nothing to do with whether Bush or Kerry is elected, but on US policy. Check it out on todays CNN.com:

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/10/29/binladen.tape/index.html

So much for my hope that Osam was dead in some cave.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I find it wonderful that in one post you can say that me calling someone extreme is a good thing, and then go on to put up a completely unfounded peice of crap to turn scare voters in your favor. I'm not sure which illogical arguement of mine failed, but I'm not sure how making up your own facts is logical. I know you can do better than that Plainsman. If you would like to go with the odds of european swindlers over every single poll in America, be my guest.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bigdaddy

I think the radio said ABC. They said they had been holding it. They didn't know if they should release it because it might effect the election. I guess they decided it was OK. Anyway it is now being looked at for authenticity. I know I should have waited for that and not pulled an MT. I hope I don't get egg on my face. Americans still have a lot of independent people so I guess I am not sure how it would effect the election. I am sure some would vote for Kerry out of fear, and others would vote for Bush because so many of us are rebellious against threats.

I heard about that Osama tape also. I think they are trying to authenticate that now also. I wonder if we will ever know what happened to that guy. Even if it is on the tape it he may have made hundreds and some will fit the current scenario. Not that I have an opinion on if he is alive or not, just thinking with my fingers I guess.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I am confident in the fact that America is in more danger with Bush in office than Kerry. Bush instigates violence, we don't need any of that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

If a jerk walks into a bar looking for a fight who do you think he will pick on, the scrawny appeaser in the corner, or the 6 foot 6 inch 250 pound construction worker who looks like he wants to pull your teeth with his bare hands? If he knew your history MT he would go right for you. You are simply asking us all to be victims along with you. Thank god there are still Americans with enough nerve to protect us.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman we never needed protection from Iraq, and yet your poster boy went ahead and attacked them. If a man walks into a bar and that construction worker spits on him, I think we know who is going to get hit.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"I'm not sure which illogical arguement of mine failed..."
--All of them, because they are illogical.

You can theorize about all this stuff: thats dandy. but im afraid your wrong.

i never said Kerry would ban all guns (even though he himself tryed to ban all rifle amunition, and is budy-budy with ted and Fienstiene.) how a hunter could vote for this guy i dont know. :eyeroll:

Kerry wont try to ban Guns (ONLY because he knows it wouldnt pass), but the people he hangs around are strongly in favor of it. Even though the old bag (Fienstiene) is one of Californias few social elite that is permited to carry a handgun...and she travels with armed escorts. This is the woman that made it imposible for the average Californian to get a handgun permit, and heavily increased regulations of buying guns period.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So my speculations are always wrong, and yours always right. Oh, I get it now :roll:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

FINALY HE UNDERSTANDS!!!

Once again you over-react and twist my words.

No, your just wrong on Political issues because your too skewed to analize facts (except the "facts" that your partys propaganda-meisters so often spew). uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Mr trooper, who exactly are you to call me skewed? You insist that Kerry will ban everything but single shots and that we will be attacked again without Bush's leadership. I may be slightly skewed, but you are over the top.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"I never said Kerry would ban all guns (even though he himself tryed to ban all rifle amunition, and is budy-budy with ted and Fienstiene.)"

--What part of that did you interperite as me saying that he would ban all guns? No, i said previously that he would IF HE COULD but he wont because he cant.

ALSO: i am admitadly skewed, so i can recognize when someone else is skewed. the problem is you refuse to admit it.

Dont wrry to much about it MT, im making preperations to have me and my guns shipped to switzerland just in case Kerry wins.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mr trooper

I have finally begin to suspect MT does not misunderstand. I think MT wants others to misunderstand.

MT

I would venture to guess that you would be the receiver of the pounding from the construction worker. I would also venture to guess you would not protect yourself in the hopes he would see how peaceful you are, how much you really respected him, how much you loved him, and tire of mauling you. If you conducted yourself following your political beliefs the construction worker could spit on you until he wad dehydrated and you would do nothing. Perhaps you would if he was a Christian conservative, but certainly not if he was radical Muslim.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Bush is stiill in the lead in electoral votes so unless kerry can pull somthing out of somewhere kerry will lose.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

:eyeroll:

Anyone who believes Kerry is a hunter and that he believes in the 2nd Amendment has serious problems with common sense and judgment. I don't care who you are, if you have an A rating from PETA and a F rating from pro gun groups there is a reason. Look at who he deals with. What really gets me is the statement that Iraq didn't attack use and there were no terrorists in there. So, what they are trying to tell me is that we had terrorists here in the US but not in a country in the heart of the Middle East. Give me a break. I agree with the President. Root them out where ever they may be. Kerry will do and say anything to get elected, but that's as far as it goes. His record says it all.

MT, how many times does it take for someone to hit you in the nose until you finally retaliate? If I had to guess, you were probably bullied allot. Clinton talked the big talk when our embassies were bombed but that's as far as it went. It's nice to see a President that will do what's best for the country even if it's not the most popular thing. I don't believe in a mentality that promotes defeat. Kerry care nothing for our military. Look at his record. Send the military in, but no money for supplies.

Plainsman, I too had heard about the tape you mentioned. It supposedly is a tape made by a guy from California who is an Al-Qaida member. ABC had the tape but has not been able to authenticate it. Something about if we reelect Bush, blood will spill in the streets of the US that will make 9-11 look small in comparison.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Do you know why I am reluctant to go trapse in the middle east again? Becuase the last time we did a "premptive strike" it turned out that they didn't have any weapons which happened to be of the mass destruction variety, nor were there any other valid reasons to go. Now we have gotten 16,000 innocent iraqis or American soldiers killed, and the whole muslim world see's us as barbaric crusaders. In invading Iraq we have done nothing but breed more terrorists. This is not conventional warfare, and we have a president who wants to fight one. We will not make any progress going along this route. If you want four more years of failed promises, dead soldiers, and unresolved conflicts, please check the top box.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

:roll:

MT, I recently had a friend back from Iraq for 2 weeks. He made the statement that watching the news here in the states made him sick. The majority of the people over there are very happy we are there. He sees this every day. As it has been stated before: bringing freedom to the people and the ability to protect themselves is the biggest defeat to the terrorists. I don't want a president that believes we have to pass a "global test" before protecting ourselves.

If it wasn't for the Food for Oil program the United Nations would have backed us. Not that I care for the United Nations like Kerry does. But as we are finding out many of those countries were knowingly part of this scandal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Interesting reading. The words you use portray your thoughts better than the sentence structure. You say there were no WMD. I am not a gambler and would not bet either way. I am always amazed by people who know. The problem is there are people who know there were no WMD, and those who know there were WMD that were moved. You say barbaric crusaders. I guess those public beheadings were not barbaric. Also, barbaric crusaders has that old connotation again that you think it looks to the world that it is those terrible Christians again picking on poor defenseless Muslims. Poor MT really poor. You say we have bread more terrorists. I have the solution, kill more and faster. You say this is not a conventional war. I think it is whatever kind of war we want to make it, and evidently Bush and many of us would like to make it a conventional war. You say we will make no progress following this route. Well I think we already have. MT are you an armchair general, or did you graduate from West Point? What is your qualifications to make these statements? You say four more years of failed promises. I don't see it that way, I see many were fulfilled. Like the tax cut for example. The last statement you made, if you want four more years of failed promises, dead soldiers, and unresolved conflict please check the top box. You know only a fool would want these things, so you think you have made a point. In reality you have made no point at all, but have simply shown how utterly unrealistic you are. You insinuate that a vote for Bush will bring more of this. When polls show that Bush is trusted far more than Kerry to deal with terrorists, your little trip from reality serves Bush well. Thanks.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I gained my tactics from an anti-bush ex soldier who carried the message from friends of his still on the battlefield, many on their third tour. He stated that the more you kill, the more want to become terrorists to defend their homeland. Your plan of killing more and faster is laughable. They always have more recruits, we do not. How do you propose to gain the number of troops to fight this ever escalating warfare, Plainsman? In my closing sentence I only implied that Bush has no exit plan, no cat in the bag, no new tricks up his sleeve. Frankly I don't give a damn how many people trust him to deal with terrorists, this issue is Iraq. We are dealing mainly with insurgents, not terrorists. Bush is a man who talks a lot but in reality has nothing to back it up. His entire administration has been smoke and mirrors to give people a false sense of security. I really dont know where you get the nuts to look someone straight in the eye and tell them that this is fixing the problem.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I gained my tactics from an anti-bush ex soldier who carried the message from friends of his still on the battlefield, many on their third tour.
> 
> *All fully aware of the Pentagons plans I assume (sarcasm)?*
> 
> ...


I have no problem looking you in the eye and telling you the only way to meat violence is with superior weapons and firepower. I would like to reason with these people, but the truth is we are dealing with unreasonable people. I can only surmise that you have never before faced real danger. In the past you said you had no respect for a president who would not protect the young men of America. What would you like Bush to do, stand on the beach with an M16 protecting you?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"MT, again I am amazed at what you know. Who are you in contact with Powell? "

I'm surprised that your superior logic didn't catch this one right away (sarcasm). One of the reasons that this race is so tight is because people see no end in the Iraq war. If Bush was to announce an exit plan people would feel more secure with him.

As for meat violence, I like mine medium well.

You are absolutely correct Plainsman. I have never been faced with real danger before. The battlefield hardens people, makes them better leaders like our presid..... oh wait no he didn't...

No Plainsman, I don't expect our president to attack himself, that is called a metaphor. I want a president who will use up every possible solution to create peace before going to war. This president uses war as a first resort.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Tigre: your going around in circles. i think its time for you to try a different rabbit trail :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT, you really lack in common sense. What I get from you is that you would have relied on talks and sanctions with these unreasonable people. They had already kicked out the inspectors and talks and sanctions were not working. If you could think for yourself, instead of spewing out the lies of your fellow liberals, you would see this. How about a response to the Food for Oil program. Do you really think France, Germany, Russia, and China have our security in their best interest? Many countries would like to see us fail. Your anti-Bush ex soldier is in the very small minority. 90% of the military supports Bush. Kerry has had his legal beagles holding the absentee ballots from being sent overseas in hopes that they will not be returned in time. Very low to be trying to negate the votes of those laying their life on the line for us. Bush haters have always been saying Bush has a low IQ and that he has no new "tricks" up his sleeve. But time and again he has proven them wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> MT
> 
> So MR what's wrong now, my spelling, maybe my punctuation, surely there is something that could change the subject for you, and sway the simple minded is there not?


Militant Tiger wrote:


> As for meat violence, I like mine medium well.


I did notice it after posting but decided not to edit. I decided not to edit because I wanted to see if you would go for it. So predictable. My personal philosophy is, when discussing serious subjects ignore the petty. Your debate technique or should I say subject ducking techniques speaks volumes. Did you notice the MR instead of MT in the original post? I had thought you would take the bait that time. It's not just you MT, I notice many people when they can not debate their point of view successfully will resort to the petty. Oh, I do have spell check and use it because I do spell poorly, type worse, and don't take time to proof read. I have better things to do. Smart people get my drift.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

I sure am glad you don't run this war. You actually want Bush to announce his exit plan? I fail to see the brilliance in telling the enemy your plans. We will leave in one year etc. I'll bet the terrorist would give up quick then right? I'm sure if the Pentagon scans the internet they will be knocking on your door soon for advice.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> MT
> 
> I sure am glad you don't run this war. You actually want Bush to announce his exit plan? I fail to see the brilliance in telling the enemy your plans. We will leave in one year etc. I'll bet the terrorist would give up quick then right? I'm sure if the Pentagon scans the internet they will be knocking on your door soon for advice.


Bush has no exit out of this war and never else can solve it easily. Bush started it in a hurry, without a clear plan how to get out and he executed it poorly all the way. Violance in politics must be controlled by intelligence. Bush is lacking it in his administration and in his own head. We made a poor choice electing him last time.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I gained my tactics from an anti-bush ex soldier who carried the message from friends of his still on the battlefield, many on their third tour. He stated that the more you kill, the more want to become terrorists to defend their homeland. Your plan of killing more and faster is laughable. They always have more recruits, we do not. How do you propose to gain the number of troops to fight this ever escalating warfare, Plainsman? In my closing sentence I only implied that Bush has no exit plan, no cat in the bag, no new tricks up his sleeve. Frankly I don't give a damn how many people trust him to deal with terrorists, this issue is Iraq. We are dealing mainly with insurgents, not terrorists. Bush is a man who talks a lot but in reality has nothing to back it up. His entire administration has been smoke and mirrors to give people a false sense of security. I really dont know where you get the nuts to look someone straight in the eye and tell them that this is fixing the problem.


Bush was lucky not finding WMD, because otherwise they would be stolen by looters and used against our troops.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I gained my tactics from an anti-bush ex soldier who carried the message from friends of his still on the battlefield, many on their third tour.


These guys don't call themselves *Band of Brothers *do they? Third tour, that's what, three years over there now?


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Back to the original post topic, I believe the election is so contested, so bitter on both sides, and so many voting problems already bringing lawsuits by both sides, this election will end up in the courts again but on a much more widespread scale than 2000.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Indsport

That may be the most realistic scenario of all. Unfortunate, but realistic. It looks like all these *fool* proof systems they have put in place may screw up more than they did in Florida. Of course there was nothing wrong with the system, people were just to stupid to know how to vote. Maybe we should make voting a little more difficult. That would eliminate the influence of the stupid. If your not smart enough to know how to vote I don't think you should be voting in the first place. Anyway indsport, lets cross our fingers and hope, even in the face of glume.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i agree Plains. How on earth can they be dumb enough not to know how to fill in a box/ punch out a circle. the only thing i can come up with is that maybee 10% of Floridas Voting population cant read.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Maybe we should make voting a little more difficult. That would eliminate the influence of the stupid. If your not smart enough to know how to vote I don't think you should be voting in the first place.


Plainsman,
I will agree that stupid people suck. But they, unfortunately, have the right to vote. Right? That is pretty much the most esteemed American value of all? The new reason we are in Iraq? Tell me it isn't so.



A kinder, gentler RC.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No Robert I will not disagree, it is so. I am not sympathetic when votes are thrown out because they didn't follow simple directions. I forget the state where it just occurred, but many voters failed to check the box where they asked if they were a citizen or not. If they are this simple minded it scares me how they vote. My thoughts are they are likewise as simple about picking who they will vote for. I am conservative, but this isn't partisanship. Throw them out registered democrat or republican.

Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large numbers.

I suppose politics has always been a crooked business, but it appears to have escalated in the wrong direction in the past 30 years.

Even though we have picked different dogs in this fight Robert, I share your distaste for the working mechanism of American politics. A necessary evil I guess. We each choose who is most believable for us. We all want the same things, but see different avenues towards our goals. Well, I guess we don't all want the same things. I see those who want partial birth abortion, and gay marriage as left of center. They say that people should be free to do what they want as long as they don't hurt anyone else. Well, I think it degrades the society my children, and grandchildren will be in and that effects them negatively. OK, off my soap box now.

Anyway, Robert I have seen some of your posts and see you as democrat, but not rabidly liberal. With you perhaps I can learn from honest opinions. Give me honest opinions and I will do the same for you. I don't put much faith in people who jump on every negative rumor that comes along , like our old buddy MT.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

An exit strategy has been stated. Create a free government by the people and train a military for them to protect themselves. At that point we can make an exit. Why is that so hard to understand. Both sides have agreed with that statement. It's just that Kerry says he will do it smarter and faster with no basis to back it up. I see it as another jab at our military personnel. They are not slacking over there. They are working hard to achieve their objectives.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I was wondering......our local newspaper prints out the entire ballot as it will appear on election day and I have seen it in other states where I have voted over the years. Does Florida do this? Second, I recall clearly that my high school civics class covered voting registration and the voting process extensively where I went to school and when the law changed to allow 18 year olds to vote, my daughter, who attended the same high school, was given voter registration paperwork when she turned 18. Do schools still teach this and do this? If not, something should be changed in the local schools policies and classes.


----------

